# Help with X10 ProTours setup



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

With indoor leagues at a close, I've found myself in posession of a $400 gift card to the local shop. I'm thinking about getting some X10 Protours with it. I would like some input on setup before I drop that much $$. Right now I've got a S4 Mag with Nitrous B cams at about 27.5-28" DL and 58-59#. I'm wondering on which spined X10 to get, what length to cut, point weight, ect...basically any advice thats helpfull. Not sure if I should get 470 or 420? Also, what FOC should I look to achieve (I was thinking around 12-13%). I've got nanoforces right now... they fly great, but the wind drift is pretty bad. Thanks.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

ttt
any help out there?


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just recently got some Carbon express nano-pro's and they are unbelievable. I have never shot extremely thin arrows before and It is a night and day difference at long distance even in the slightest wind. The X10 Pro-tours are awesome arrows too and I would definitely get some If you have the money. Im shooting a 11% FOC and they fly great. As far as your spine goes, I plugged it into OT2 with a 110 gr. point at 28.5" arrows and it showed that the 470 was a little weak and the 420 was a little stiff. Decide what length you are wanting to shoot and point weight and then go from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I would shoot the 420's with either the Tungsten points at 120grs. or the new SS 120gr points! This will bring the FOC up as well!!



3dshooter25 said:


> I just recently got some Carbon express nano-pro's and they are unbelievable. I have never shot extremely thin arrows before and It is a night and day difference at long distance even in the slightest wind. The X10 Pro-tours are awesome arrows too and I would definitely get some If you have the money. Im shooting a 11% FOC and they fly great. As far as your spine goes, I plugged it into OT2 with a 110 gr. point at 28.5" arrows and it showed that the 470 was a little weak and the 420 was a little stiff. Decide what length you are wanting to shoot and point weight and then go from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I would shoot the 420's with either the Tungsten points at 120grs. or the new SS 120gr points! This will bring the FOC up as well!!


Same here....

I currently shoot the 470's with at 28.5" draw at about 54#. With 110gr points, I had to cut them really short to get it right. Next time, I will go with the 420's....

SB


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

420 Pro Tours.28" with 110gr heads.Exact same as mine.I shoot Maxxis 35 59lbs 28" draw.Just be carefull when you break off the 120 grain weight so you dont bend the pin grab it on the 110 grain piece and then break the last one off.I found that out the hard way.DUH now I have 11 good heads,so I have to get another dozen heads to complete the 12.oH well live and learn and pass on mistakes to others.LOL


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

blueglide1 said:


> 420 Pro Tours.28" with 110gr heads.Exact same as mine.I shoot Maxxis 35 59lbs 28" draw.Just be carefull when you break off the 120 grain weight so you dont bend the pin grab it on the 110 grain piece and then break the last one off.I found that out the hard way.DUH now I have 11 good heads,so I have to get another dozen heads to complete the 12.oH well live and learn and pass on mistakes to others.LOL


I dont even break them off when I do it.....I just zip them off with a dremel and cutting disc....that way you cant bend or break off too much.....


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Same here!! Then weigh them and grind them down to the same weight. 



S4 300-60 said:


> I dont even break them off when I do it.....I just zip them off with a dremel and cutting disc....that way you cant bend or break off too much.....


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Same here!! Then weigh them and grind them down to the same weight.


Exactly.....I thought everyone checked the point weight grain for grain....hence I omitted it....lol. 90 meters and the last thing i wanna wonder is if it's the arrows....


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys:darkbeer:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

S4 300-60 said:


> Exactly.....I thought everyone checked the point weight grain for grain....hence I omitted it....lol. 90 meters and the last thing i wanna wonder is if it's the arrows....


I did weigh mine and they were within 1 grain of each other.I spun them after I installed the points and had a very slight wobble in the point end.Removed the point and respun the arrow and it didnt wobble.So I am assuming the tip was slightly bent by me.It will work fine for the bunny shots up close.


----------

